# CBFM/OPK/BBT not working for me



## wys (Apr 11, 2011)

I really don't know what is going on. I've been using CBFM for about 6 months now and I've never had a PEAK reading. About 3rd month using it, I came to conclusion that maybe METFORMIN has been affecting the reading. (Apparently it does not affect some women) So I bought myself OPK testing strips. Oh and I've started charting my BBT for 5 cycles now. I have never seen a good ovulating pattern on my BBT. It is always up/down like a yo-yo. I chart it in Fertilityfriend.com and it hasn't detected my ovulation day. Neither did the OPKs I've been using. 

However, I do get my period and since January, I had 32days, 22 days, 26 days and 29 days cycles. February was only 22 days because my GP up my Metformin dosage from 500mg to 850mg. 

I can't really go back to my GP because she told me to be patient and wait until husband and I have TTC for about a year... and it has been 9 months now. I know compared to many of you out there, 9 months wait is nothing but I just hope my BBT graph would indicate SOMETHING.

I thought BBT works on everyone and if I am really not ovulating, why is my P on time? Is just because I am taking Metformin for PCOS?I had an ultrasound done in early Feb and my gynae showed me on screen a follicle! She also said that my PCOS is quite minor; I just need to regulate my period... which it is now!

Why isn't any of the fertility things (that are within my hands) working for me? WHY?


----------



## squirrels (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Wys

Sorry to hear about the problems you've been having.  I know how frustrating all the waiting can get.

One thing you could do to see if you are ovulating is ask your GP to check your CD21 progesterone level (via a blood test).  Its a bit more difficult to interpret the value if your cycles are irregular but if its >30 you'll know you've definately ovulated that cycle.  I don't have PCOS but I do know that CBFM/BBTs/OPKs/Progesterone levels are all less useful when you do.  I've read that the advice in that case is to BD every 2 days throughout your cycle to cover Ov at any stage (sounds quite tiring though!  )

Good Luck

x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Wys,

I feel for you hun, you must be incredibly frustrated.  I too have PCOS and take Metformin.  My cycles can be very irregular too.

I've been charting with fertilityfriend.com for a year now - I've had a couple of cycles where ovulation wasn't detected but for the most part it has been.  I have taken clomid some cycles though, so that helps with ovulation.

Are you taking your temperature as soon as you wake up in the morning, with a special BBT thermometer?  And are you taking it at the same time each day too?


----------



## wys (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

Re BBT, I'm taking it at 7.30am every morning with normal thermometer. My temp ranges from 35.7-36.2 on average.

I have been taking pregnacare on daily basis too, besides Metformin. I've made an appointment with the GP on Monday morning and hopefully she would work with me on this and move forward.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck, hope she'll help.

It might be worth investing in a BBT thermometer as ovulation temp rise can be as low as 0.2 degrees celsius xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Wys

We have a April/May thread within this section for all ladies that are using the CBFM.  Feel free to come and join you will find out lots of useful information on there   xx


----------

